# HELP - Being swayed by a 'New' 987 Boxster S!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Being only 3 days away from signing the finance deal on my new car, i was pottering back from The Mall this afternoon and decided to have a quick look (no intention to buy, just to have a look around) in the new Porsche dealer. After admiring the GT3RS etc, i spotted a new Boxster S looking stunning in Basalt Black on the opposite side of the huge showroom. Along came a very freindly saleswoman who I explained my current circumstances too, she showed me the car and what improvments have been made etc etc etc

To cut a long story short, I was so impressed that I have booked a test drive in one for Tuesday night and am considering cancelling my other car and getting my deposit back! 

Has anybody driven a 987 S yet, and if so what is it like compared with the old soggy (IMO) 986 S?

I have always been a bit anti boxster because of the old saying "there is only one reason why you buy a Boxster.... Cos you can't afford a 911", but I REALLY was impressed with this new 987. Am I mad for even considering a Boxster? Is the boxster image still a 'Poor mans Porsche' tainted one?

What is swaying me the most is that the cars now have 60,000 mile/2 year service intervals! and also a VERY high standard spece which realistically wont breach my Â£43k limit even after i have added the essentials and a few toys.

Does anybody agree with me, or am i just in need of a quick burst of sanity?!?

:?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah, but it's not a 997 .... 

As cars go it's about as financially sound as you can get. If you love it your head and heart will be happy.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Do it mate.

Was a bit unsure of the new styling but its gorgeous IMO now.

I'd do it like a shot!

BTW - what are you considering otherwise?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

See a few around chester and was drooling over them at Porsche Liverpool. Do it and if they are doing a Buy one get one free offer can I have first refusal on the free one please :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

senwar said:


> BTW - what are you considering otherwise?


The most important question, depends what you were going to get ?


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

Well seeing as I used to own a 2000 986 Boxster S and have recently picked up a new 987 (2.7) then I think I may be qualified to answer. In my opinion, the 987 is a big step forward over the 986 and not just the simple facelift that everyone thinks it is. It keeps all of the traditional Boxster strengths - balance, feedback, fantastic brakes and addresses the 986's failings - namely ageing interior, lack of comfort over long distances & lack of standard kit.

Main improvements for me are:
Handling / Improved grip (due to new suspension set up and lower-weight but larger alloys) 
Variable rate steering - makes it much easier to manouvere at low speeds
Interior Quality - No rattles / squeeks - just seems a lot more serious and a lot more comfy
Convertible hood operation up to 30mph - this alone has contributed to me going topless at almost every opportunity whereas previously I mostly drove with the hood up.

I would never want to go back to my old 986 after owning a 987. In fact, the 987 was meant to be a stop-gap car for me until the Cayman came along, but right now I don't feel the urge to change. I'm enjoying top-down motoring too much at present.

As for the poor mans Porsche thing, I personally couldn't give a sh*t. All my friends / colleagues love the car and I've never had anyone say that.

A 30 min test drive isn't the best way to really appreciate this car. I'd ask the dealer to book you onto a Test Drive Plus, where a Porsche driving instructor takes you to a local track and shows you what the car can do (you get the chance to try it out too of course). Some of the things they get you to do really show off the capabilities of the car - for instance, emergency braking from 100mph whilst steering left & right to avoid imaginary obstacles.

BTW: There are some tasty new options for MY2006 which include a proper switchable sports exhaust (Â£1200 I think). I'm going to get this retrofitted to mine ASAP.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

Couple of pics of mine if anyone is interested:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well we chatted about this at the Ring, so you know I love the Boxster. You have changed your tune though.

This made me laugh (gotta read the small print) - from sniffpetrol.com


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Kev - just do it. Although I reckon after the test drive you won't need any convincing. Poor man's Porsche is complete bollox - just mention the fact that the Boxster S is quicker than the 997 Carrera around a track... :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Is your deposit refundable?

A TVR will be a chellenge, a Boxster a relationship - nuff said.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies guys, especially you Atlantis, your car looks fantastic! You have also said everything the saleswoman told me had been improved.

The car i am supposed to be buying is a brand new TVR T350 Targa. I am signing finance for it on Wednesday and supposed to be picking up in 3 weeks time, my deposit is refundable cos the car is a cancelled order which the dealer will have to take delivery of anyway now as its been built etc. After the T350 test drive i fell in love BIG TIME, and with the new 3 year warranty, it makes it the best TVR ever on paper to buy.

BUT.... after seeing the Porker and what it has spec wise/does financially, im having wedding day jitters! :?

Even after sleeping on it last night, i really don't know what to do. My heart is saying TVR, my financial head is saying Porker. I shall wait and see what the test drive brings, but if its as good as all the mags are saying, i might still be in this dilema!

HELP.....! 

p.s. Paul, shame we didn't get to catch up at Le Man, I saw Thorney on Friday night (in teh roundabout antics!) and he said you were there, but i didn't have a chance to get over to see you.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hope you enjoyed Le Mans, Kevin. I heard Thorney had seen you. In that heat, we weren't venturing far!

I would really be tempted by the Porker I have to say. If it was a basic one I wouldn't be keen, but the S sounds like a cracking package. I'd love a TVR but couldn't cope with the constant worry that the engine may grenade at any moment - I know they don't all do it, but some do and enough to be concerning. The fact the dealer network is going through some turmoil at the moment doesn't help.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

What would the lead time for a new Boxster will be - unless they have some 2nd user ones on the forecourt (which will prob be the same price as brand new :? and you won't be able to spec the options) its usually usually pretty long - when I 1st looked it was 6-9 months for a new 986 S... (2 years ago)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You were thinking of spending Â£40k on a TVR? 

OK they are unique and you don't see as many as the Boxster, but aren't you worried about the reliability?

I would also go for the Boxster. Not only it looks so good but when time comes to sell, it keeps its value very well.

In addition to this, you were telling us how worried you were with the S2k as it was leathal in the wet. The TVR should be worst that the this. So do you now like this "challenge"?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Between the two, the porker would get my vote. I have been looking for a replacement car for next year, and did consider the TVR brand (Tamora). Did lots of reading up on pistonheads myself :wink: but decided it wasn't the most sensible choice for my main car. If I haven't got into this track day business, the boxster S would definitely be my next car, but I've opted for an Exige instead! 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Porsche daily driver
TVR daily cryer


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm concerned that, if you wouldn't even take the S2000 on a dry track, how on earth are you gonna cope with a TVR?

I hope your folks have some money saved for funeral expenses...

[smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

I think the TVR looks a fantastic car and it would be my choice as a heart driven purchase. The Porsche is the safe option as it does everything well but for me it does not stand out on the road as much as the TVR does.

Cheers


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

KMP

If you're thinking of a daily driver - go for the Porsche. If it's weekends and the occasional weekday then I think I'd plump for the T350.

The trouble with cars like the TVR is that until you own one you'll always be thinking about it.....maybe you should get it out of your system for 6 months then go on to the Porsche.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

The Boxster is a very good car. Probably won't lose too much money in the next year or two, but after that depreciation isn't much different to the TVR.

As a daily driver the Boxster is a better car for most people. I don't think of them as poor man's 911s, they look far better roof down than a 911 for starters.

As for TVRs being 'daily cryers' - I've done 10,000 miles in mine in the past 12 months (from new). Including 2 x 2,000mile trips around Europe. Hasn't caused me any problems at all. Now look on this forum at all the TTs needing new gearboxes after a few months etc. German reliability. Uh huh. I even averaged 26mpg on the Autoroute at an average of 100mph.

TVR harder to handle in the wet than the S2000? I don't think so, the T350 is very grippy and you'd have to be a complete arse to crash it (saying that I'll probably crash mine now :lol: ). EVO managed to get a 'reasonable' lap time from a T350 in the damp too.

Vlastan - have you ever been in a recent model TVR when it's being driven by someone who knows how to drive properly - I guess not.

Kevin. I'd understand why you would get the Porsche, not everyone is cut out for a TVR, they're marmite cars :wink: However, in the TVR you get respect from other roadusers. In a Porsche I suspect you won't.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Being only 3 days away from signing the finance deal on my new car, i was pottering back from The Mall this afternoon and decided to have a quick look (no intention to buy, just to have a look around) in the new Porsche dealer. After admiring the GT3RS etc, i spotted a new Boxster S looking stunning in Basalt Black on the opposite side of the huge showroom. Along came a very freindly saleswoman who I explained my current circumstances too, she showed me the car and what improvments have been made etc etc etc
> 
> To cut a long story short, I was so impressed that I have booked a test drive in one for Tuesday night and am considering cancelling my other car and getting my deposit back!
> 
> ...


Yep - i drove a mates a couple opf months back. metallic black, all the options (19"s etc). It's better all round and brakes and steers like no other car, except maybe a 997.

Dogs danglies. The options are costly though.

Just on my way to Dick Lovett myself.

Let us know how you get on. Razz the nutts off it. You can place in the corners with far more confidence than the S2K. it wont bite. but it will slide.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS TVR? You will need a second car. and if you think the S2K can bite....

Depends if you want power or finesse.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

My Dads been down this route twice now, once for a T350C and once for his Tuscan II. We had a boxster S for a day, and it was a very good car. But it wasn't any where near as sporty feeling as the TVR's, where you sit lower and have a race engine etc... It was more of a replacement for a TT than a Ellise or TVR.

It realy is horses for courses, you either love or hate TVR's. But my money would go to Blackpool everytime. The TVR will be more espensive to maintine ~ Â£600 every 6,000 miles.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Both good cars Kev I can understand your dilemma. However in the cold light of day garyc and Jampott are correct. If you buy the TVR you will need a second car for winter and bad weather. The TVR is superb fun and could be expensive to run but would you want to do a long drive early one morning in January in it ?. The Boxster is a different proposition however when asked the same question , still not ideal but a lot safer in the same scenario. Let the brain rule the heart and look after your bones. After test drives in both you will be grinning equally. However this is GB and you must consider all practicalities as regards your purchase to avoid future nightmares.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Boxster S any day unless you use the TVR for light use only.

TVRs look great and go great, but they are no every day vehicle.

GO for the 987 S.

I had a 986 S and the 987 S is a better car by far. Why? Well the interior is so much better and the finish is better. Also you get more for your money, PSM is standard, not 700 quid option! It also looks so much better and sounds better.

I was very tempted myself, but am waiting for the Cayman. But if you want a convertible, I think its a better proposition than a 997 convertible.

Save yourself 30k and car a car that's equally as good if not better in some areas!

Boxster S all te way! 

Good choice and good luck


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ive test driven one at the launch, loved it to bits!!really agile! and a great sound!

even thought about getting a boxa instead of the 997 but i wanted smthing just that tiny bit larger with back seats (small as they are)

GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Having listened to Bison (from tyresmoke) discussing his 350 hardtop I wouldnt even think twice about this - the TVR wouldnt get a look in. North London to Windsor in the Rain he was using several packets of fuses because the windscreen wiper fuses kept going. Several othe rminor niggles and build issues, I could never justify to myself the cost of the TVR given the potential pitfalls.

Boxter however - havent had a test drive yet, been meaning to, but having had both 986 2.7 and S I would certainly consider another one, the whole poor man image is actually from people with more money than driving knowhow - technically the Boxster is a better design for fast driving than the 911 was with the position of the engine etc, so from a drivers perspective the Boxster is more than capable of holding its own, not all people with lots of money know this though.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Check out evo mag this month. The Boxster S lapped the tight Anglesey within 0.15 seconds of the Exige. This tells me all I need to know about the quality of that car. I am shocked by this. Having driven Anglesey and passengered in a 111R, and knowing how it is so much more suited to lightweights I think you need to seriously consider the Boxster over the TVR.

Add in the fact that it will be your daily driver, I think it is almost no contest.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> my Â£43k limit


Â£43K? for that amount, you could get one of these! 










Seriously though, mate, I've said all along that I don't think a TVR is the right sort of car for you. I reckon the new Boxster S is right up your alley and as Carl points out, if it can lap Anglesey as far as an Exige, it's got to be some motor.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Go on Kev, make a decision, I dare you :wink:


----------

